# How can you survive on this..



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> TOWN OF SOMERSET PUBLIC SAFETY DISPATCHERS
> The Somerset Police / Fire Department is accepting applications for part - time positions as public safety dispatchers. Potential for full-time position. Salary starting at $9.00/hr. and increasing to $11.50/hr., depending on experience. The Department will train qualified candidates. Applications may be obtained at the Somerset Police Department, 465 County Street, Somerset, MA. Deadline for applications is Friday, November 5, 2004, at 5:00 PM. The Town of Somerset is an AA/EOE.


$$ 9.00/hr?? that is an outright disgrace... even if it is only part-time, people take on part-time jobs to MAKE money, not peanuts...


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

You would be surprised on what people will do just to be in the Public Safety line of work. Look at most Aux POs, they work for free. 8O


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I went to the local Papa Ginos before the Pats game on Sunday and they are advertising for a full time pizza deliveryman starting at $15.00 per hour. I know times are tough in many cities and towns across the Commonwealth but $9.00 per hour for a dispatcher position is horrible. :evil:


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Zuke .... Good point. 

I'm trying to get on my local department and I've been doing Auxiliary for about 3 months now. I'll tell you, getting in some situations that happen or could happen with no gun or arrest powers and all for free...... So even if I got paid $9.00 would be nice. I've been putting alot of hours in.


----------

